# Company wanted! Find out gender of baby #3 next week!



## Dannypop

I can't believe I will finally be finding out my "fate" next week Tuesday. This is our last baby and so my last chance at having a girl. 

My two boys are incredible. I was so thrilled when I found out DS1 was a boy because if I only had one child, I wanted a boy. But I have also always dreamed of a daughter to continue the relationship I have with my mom. I love that my boys have a brother each and if I had 2 girls I would be feeling miles more pressure for this baby to be a boy but ... my little girl!!!! I want her so badly to complete my family. I know how selfish this all sounds. 

I know so many ladies on here have posted stories just like this, but I am hoping for some company over the next few days as I count down to the moment when I find out.

I am so scared of being beyond disappointed if I am told I am having a third boy.

Help keep me sane for the next few days!


----------



## Jessicahide

Hello, i am not waiting to find out but will happily keep you company xxx

I have three boys, Alexander, William and Andrew x They are 10, 6 and 13 months, and i am being induced in 12 days time so really soon i will have three men and a little lady xx Isobel xx 

More than happy to keep you company and have a chat or moan about gd and pregnancy xxxx


----------



## MemmaJ

Ooh not long to go now, you must be so nervous..! 
I'll wait with you and keep everything crossed for you on Tuesday


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm not waiting but do no how you fell this was me last year I had two boys and so badly wanted a girl I didn't get her I had another boy and oh my he's the light of my life he's the most amazing little boy I'm so happy to have him and so glad I've got my boys I'm still a little sad I'll never have a girl but it doesn't consume me x good luck and fingers crossed for a girl x


----------



## Dannypop

Aw thank you so much everyone!! So glad to have the support!!!

Donna I am so glad to hear that -I know that I will feel that way too once I meet my baby. A lady I know with 3 grown up sons still wishes she could have a daughter but it's a happy, wistful sort of feeling. 

3 more sleeps!


----------



## donnarobinson

Not long now :) x


----------



## MemmaJ

1 more day to go..! Well it is here in the U.K. anyway... ;-)


----------



## Jessicahide

EXCITING!!!!!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## mummy2_1

Good luck for tomo. Hope u hear girl. No matter what hope the scan goes well and baby is healthy.


----------



## Dannypop

Thanks so much everyone! I am feeling so calm which is the last thing I expected. This may just be my last night not knowing if I will ever have a daughter. I feel it in my bones that it's a girl but tomorrow will hopefully tell ... if baby cooperates. 

But yes, most NB is to check that everything is medically sound with the baby.

Watch this space!


----------



## MemmaJ

What time is your appointment? We'll be waiting for news..!


----------



## Dannypop

Eeeeeeek 12pm SA time. 4 hours from now ... Yikes!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Any update


----------



## Wish85

I hope you heard girl because it's what you wanted to hear and if it's a boy I hope you're not feeling too disappointed xx


----------



## Dannypop

:yipee: :yipee: it's :pink: !!!

DS1 was right all along. He was so excited and told me I now have to eat healthy for the baby. He couldn't stop kissing my belly and staring at the scan pics with absolute wonder. He then said "no sugar for mom" when I was offered tea!!

DS2 is still too young to really know what's potting ...

Just struggling now a little with the guilt of how I would be feeling if it was a boy :wacko:


----------



## Wish85

Congratulations! Don't focus on the guilt, focus on the fact you will have the daughter you always dreamed of :)


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congratulations on your little lady!!:)


----------



## Xpecta

Man! The tension of reading through this was so intense!! But congratulations!!! How very exciting that you're having a girl!!!


----------



## Dannypop

Xpecta said:


> Man! The tension of reading through this was so intense!! But congratulations!!! How very exciting that you're having a girl!!!

Ha ha love that!


----------

